# Any suggestion about back pack?



## RAKAMRAK (Jul 8, 2013)

I have been using a case logic camera backpack for two years now. It can hold my cameras and lenses well, but after repeated use I have found out one sever limitation of this (or this "type of backpacks"). So I am looking for something "different".

Ok, so what is the limitation? To be specific I use the Case Logic DCB-309 model which can be seen here
http://www.amazon.com/Case-Logic-DCB-309-Camera-Backpack/dp/B004JMZPK0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1373265907&sr=8-6&keywords=case+logic+camera+backpack. Now this bag can carry all my gear when I am going from one place to another in car, or aeroplane or some vehicle. The problem is when I am walking around. But its entire frontal wall/side comes off (except the bottom hinge part) when the zipper is opened to access the camera. So If I am carrying two cameras one at the top end of the bag and another at the bottom then to access the camera that is at the bottom I have to open the entire bag. This creates lots of problems for me. And I do not like it. 

Therefore I am looking for something like a lowepro Fastpack or case logic kilowatt ksb 102 (see here http://www.amazon.com/Case-Logic-Kilowatt-KSB-102-Backpack/dp/B009M3UULK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1373265542&sr=8-4&keywords=pro+dslr+back+pack). Now each of these bags (and may be some others) has a side opening system. I can keep a camera at the bottom of the bag and take it out sideways. So far so good. But my issue I want to carry a second camera in the same bag - in the top compartment which opens from top and front without opening the bottom compartment. My question is have any of you used these back packs in this particular way? Can the top compartment hold a second camera body - of course not with a tele lens but may be with a wide angle or walkaround zoom (say canon 17-55)? The reviews on amazon does not specificially address this issue. Otherwise do any of you know/have used any other bag with this particular facility - one side open compartment at the bottom, and one top/fron open compartment at the top - for two cameras?

Thank you for your time and patience - the post became too long.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 8, 2013)

Funny thing - your description reflects my fight against/with back packs and two bodies very well. I haven't found a perfect solution for that problem.

Smaller solution:
An intermediate solution is the Loewe Pro Runner 200AW which is very small but can hold two bodies and some lenses very well. I had to distribute the compartment seperators in an inconventional way to make space for
* 40D with 70-200 4.0
* 40D with 10-22
The advantage is that this backpack is small and it is easier to handle the large "aperture" without dropping devices.

Larger solution:
Another idea is to buy a so called "Lastenkraxe" (german) - a back pack base consisting of a frame of aluminum tubing and an anatomically shaped support, here a link to photo/tech specs in english:
http://daypacks.uk.homesimprovement.net/item/B000G4XLGU/tatonka-lastenkraxe-pack-frame.html
Perhaps it is a good idea to equip the frame with two camera bags, the tripod and a bag for food/water/clothing. The main advantage - IMO - is the fact that the backpack stands on the ground.
I planned to buy one and try it during some light trecking but due to a broken leg I postponed to check that solution.

Sorry for not delivering the perfect solution but I still think it doesn't exist for "Two body shooters".
Best - Michael


----------



## Schruminator (Jul 8, 2013)

I was just shopping for bags the other day. I've been using the TrekPak system for about a year now and I love it. I couldn't find any camera bags that fit my needs without looking frumpy or blatantly like a camera bag, but the TrekPak dividers basically allow me to turn any backpack into a camera bag.

So, with the internals sorted, I started looking into hiking bags with panel loading and found a couple that open from the front (like normal) and from the back-- so I don't have to set down my straps in the mud to get out my camera. That was the feature I was looking for, although it sounds like your needs are a bit different.

Anyways, long story short, I'm sorry I can't think of a specific bag that meets your needs-- but I'd looking into buying dividers from TrekPak and then browsing hiking backpacks to find one that fits your needs. The selection of hiking backpacks is tremendous compared to the limited amount of camera backpacks out there.


----------



## boateggs (Jul 8, 2013)

I had a similar issue (SWMBO wants me to carry her gear too) and although I have not the route of two cameras and lenses in one pack I was looking at some of the stuff from Kata. Ive read the make good stuff that is on par with Lowepro. Check out some of their 3n1 stuff. I am not sure how the top compartment is but it looks like it opens up into the bottom and that 2 cameras can go in the bottom.

If the Lowepro fastpack or Case Logic kilowatt are like the Lowepro slingpack I have, no chance in putting a camera in the top part unless it is a Rebel with small lens attached


----------



## Efka76 (Jul 8, 2013)

Before byuing bag for my equipment I made quite extensive research. At first I had to decide what type of bag I want. Backpacks are good for carrying gear, however, they aare inconvenient when you need to have quick access to it. Accordingly, I decided to buy messenger type bag.

Secondly, I looked what is optimum equipment I will be carrying and actually using. It is not wise to put all your equipment in one bag and carry all stuff if you do not have intentions to use some of it (e.g. flash, or macro lens).

Thirdly, I was looking at quality of bags as I do not want to constantly buy bags and spend my money.

Based on that, I chose ThinkTank Retrospective 30 and I am very happy with my choice. I hope that this logic might be useful to you as well.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 8, 2013)

Efka76 said:


> Based on that, I chose ThinkTank Retrospective 30 and I am very happy with my choice. I hope that this logic might be useful to you as well.


I have the Retrospective 30 as well, and I absolutely love it. It was filled to the brim on my October National Park "Hunt" with 2 bodies, 3 lenses, extender, 580ex flash, filters, memory cards and batteries.


----------



## Grumbaki (Jul 8, 2013)

I use the somewhat similar Tamrac Evolution 9 when I need to carry a ton of gear.
Here's the link http://www.tamrac.com/products/evolution9/

My personnal answer is yeah you can but not with lens mounted. The top compartiment has a net that is usually for small things but that can also be used to tuck up a second body. Never had any problem. The rest of the bag is cool.

But I wouldn't put the body in the top compartiment if it didn't have this net with elastic "waistband".


----------



## AmbientLight (Jul 8, 2013)

Efka76 said:


> Backpacks are good for carrying gear, however, they are inconvenient when you need to have quick access to it. Accordingly, I decided to buy messenger type bag.



+100

I own both a variety of backpacks and a messenger bag. Mostly I am traveling with the latter. My messenger back has been designed for carrying two pro-sized cameras plus three or four extra lenses. For being able to quickly access your cameras and being able to stow them away with the same quickness there is no substitute for using a messenger back.

In case you prefer backpacks for trekking longer distances you can get good ones with decent back support and fittings on the front, so that you can hang your camera from there, not from your neck.

I buy such equipment from a Chinese company named Vanguard. I am very happy with the quality of their products, but obviously there are others to be recommended in this area as well such as ThinkTank.


----------



## Phenix205 (Jul 8, 2013)

I use an f-stop backpack. Extremely durable and good looking. Little pricy but lasts forever.


----------



## K3nt (Jul 8, 2013)

I use a Kata Bumblebee UL 222 backpack and it has two separated compartments for the use you're describing. It's brilliant. A bit expensive but well worth the dosh.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jul 8, 2013)

Any compromises? Get the second link you provided, in addition to a crumpler 4 million or 5 million dollar home? I don't think there's really anything on the market that meets your criteria 100%


----------



## sunnyVan (Jul 8, 2013)

I personally find lowepro inverse 200aw beltpack to be best for my needs. Clearly it won't fit all gear but it is enough for the two/three lenses I use most often. When necessary I carry a backpack to fit all the rest of the stuffs I may need. The stuffs in the backpack are used less frequently of course. This is my solution so far.


----------



## meadowfresh (Jul 8, 2013)

I have been using a Vanguard bag for a few years which has been fantastic. Easy to put the camera in and out, and it is rather secure. I have taking it on several planes, day trips through forests etc. 

http://www.vanguardworld.com/index.php/en/pv/products/photo-video/detail-1-1-Backpack-33.html


----------



## Vivid Color (Jul 8, 2013)

Check out the Gura Gear backpacks with the butterfly openings. Or some of the larger Think Tank backpacks.


----------



## John (Jul 8, 2013)

try the tamrac expedition 6x. i own it and like it very much. if it is too big, then try the smaller one

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/544649-REG/Tamrac_558601_5586_Expedition_6x_Backpack.html


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey guys thank you all for the suggestions and insights. All of you suggested very good quality bags, but may be I was unable to communicate myself fully to some of you (but I am still thankful for all the suggestions). For example I am/was not looking for something like Tamrac expedition 6x - which looks like a very nice sturdy backpack. But I already have one like that to "carry" my gear from one place to another and this type of "open me entirely to access the camera kept at bottom" is exactly what I am running away from. I am looking for a bag which can accommodate just two bodies with two lenses attached to them when I am walking around - on street roads, on the beach, in the forest etc (and only as much extra space for extra cards, battery, filters, and a remote trigger). Just that. When I am outside I rarely use flashes, and I hate to change lenses outside - so I do not carry extra lenses while actually photographing - those stays in my room (hotel or otherwise). And the two bodies are both crop bodies (40D and 50D). I somehow feel uncomfortable with the side bags - not sure why, but I feel restricted somehow in my walking. As some of you mentioned there is no bag that will meet my needs 100%. I need to do a bit of search on the suggestions of buying a trekking backpack and fitting it with padding and separators. I never thought about that. The Kata 3in1 also looks promising. So let me do some more search. Thank you again to all of you (and those who might chime in after this post).


----------



## odoketa (Jul 9, 2013)

I have the kata 3n1 (or maybe 2n1 if that's a size thing) - I have found the flip from backpack to 'get camera out' mode to be fairly smooth. The side clip pouches are straightforward - I haven't used it with two bodies but see no reason that wouldn't work - the interior is pretty reconfigurable, and would even allow a couple lenses to be safely stored, plus a larger one up top. You might be able to offset the bodies to get two longer lens/body combos in there. I just took a bagful of glass hiking in Denali national park, and it was a very smooth carry.


----------



## Grumbaki (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok that's more clear with your expectations...point is that they are a bit contradictory. Fast access walk around small but not messenger...argh, i hate when this happens to me!


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 9, 2013)

I love my TT Retrospective 7. I can carry my 5Dii with the 24-105 and put either a 70-200 or a 17-40 on one side and still have an empty slot for another lens or a flash or whatever. I'd think, with some rearrangement of the very configurable dividers that your 2 bodies each with a lens attached would go in nicely. And, as a shoulder bag, things are always right there without slinging a sing or backpack around.

JP


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey Rakamrak,

I use the Canon Deluxe Backpack 200 EG, it's only $40, but came with some gear I purchased from the nice folks at Adorama. My setup is 1 crop, 1 FF, 3 lenses, and two speedlites, (gear list below). This thing goes with me everywhere. I always have both bodies with their lenses on and typically one speedlite and my third lens in the bag as well. This sounds similar to what you mentioned in your latter post. I hope this helps.

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## paulv1958 (Jul 9, 2013)

Have you considered something like a cotten carrier carry light with a lense bag. I carry two cameras & two lenses, this way when walking 

One on my waist and the other in the lensbag attached to the carrier . I normally carry a 5D & a 550D, 17-40 L & 70-200 f4. The lens bag will hold two lenses or body & lens plus any filters & batteries needed for the day.

If heavy hiking I use a cotten carrier harness. You might look a bit geekish, but the comfort and ease of carry is worth it.

I then hang a monopod off the belt. If it rains a poncho covers all gear.


----------



## Adam Small (Jul 9, 2013)

I highly recommend checking out the clik elite backpacks. There the best solution I found. I think the obsura might be good for you. I use the escape bag, I mainly do skateboard photography so lots of hiking to remote spots and jumping fences.


----------



## boateggs (Jul 9, 2013)

RAKAMRAK said:


> The Kata 3in1 also looks promising. So let me do some more search. Thank you again to all of you (and those who might chime in after this post).


Update if you get one of the Kata 3n1s (or an alternative). Still thinking about one, my backpack-style and sling are good but I am still looking for one pack to rule them all!


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jul 9, 2013)

boateggs said:


> RAKAMRAK said:
> 
> 
> > The Kata 3in1 also looks promising. So let me do some more search. Thank you again to all of you (and those who might chime in after this post).
> ...



I surely will... In fact whatever I get finally I will update with photos (how I am fitting my gear). Thanks for all the suggestions and helps.


----------



## shining example (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm not sure I've understood your requirements correctly, but might the f-stop Kenti work for you?

http://fstopgear.com/product/mountain/kenti

(It's a great bag, why weren't they making it in that fantastic blue colour when I bought mine?! :'()


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jul 16, 2013)

As I promised earlier, here are the photos. I got the Case Logic KSB 102 (price was a little less than Kata). I have only crop sensor cameras (40D and 50D) and the largest (or longest) lens that I have is Tamron 70-300 VC USD. The other lens is Tokina 12-24 DX f/4. As you can see the bag accommodate both pretty nicely. In the photos you can see that I kept one of the cameras with the 70-300 VC USD in the lower part of the bag (I can access this camera from the side of the bad through a zippered opening) and the other camera with the Tokina lens in the top chamber of the bag (with lots and lots of room to spare). Although I did not photograph, but I can confirm that the top chamber can easily accommodate the camera+Tamron combination as well. The lower chamber along with the camera can accommodate one or two flashes and one or two more lenses. The bag is pretty deep so any of these extra lenses can be as long as the Tamron 70-300. Most of all, now I can access one camera independent of the other. Both have their separate exit doors in the bag (that was my main issue).


PS: I could not follow any of the other fantastic bags suggested by you guys (for the time being) mainly because of the budgetary constraints. In future when this bag dies I will probably get one of those more strongly built alternatives (not that this one is not strongly built).


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jul 16, 2013)

Last photo.... By the way if any of you have any question about this bag, I shall be happy to answer.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 16, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> I use the somewhat similar Tamrac Evolution 9 when I need to carry a ton of gear.
> Here's the link http://www.tamrac.com/products/evolution9/
> 
> My personnal answer is yeah you can but not with lens mounted. The top compartiment has a net that is usually for small things but that can also be used to tuck up a second body. Never had any problem. The rest of the bag is cool.
> ...



I've got this Tamrac (or at least, looks as close to the same as to not matter much) and it's quite good. Unfortunately for me I tend to carry more than I actually need, and so it ends up being packed full. While it's quite comfortable to wear, even when packed full (use the waist and chest straps), it's still not quite perfect for me. I really like to have things easily accessible to switch out a lens, or in the case of my Mamiya RB67, a way to store it for walking easily, and then be able to pull it out quickly and easily. I'm thinking of getting one of the ThinkTank beltpacks, although I'll need to go to my local camera shop to really get a good feel for them. Unfortunately good quality can cost quite a bit :\


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jul 17, 2013)

The Case Logic KSB 102 looks like a Tamrac Evolution 9 copy....


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jul 17, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Grumbaki said:
> 
> 
> > I use the somewhat similar Tamrac Evolution 9 when I need to carry a ton of gear.
> ...



True, good material and manufacturing is costly. But it is also true that sometimes the margin is too much - just because of the brand name (which is partially correlated with past quality and the promise of good quality in future).


----------

